# AVG Email scanner



## fadingaway (Nov 29, 2006)

I was in photoshop, with no email programs running or anything of the sort, and this popped up:









I wasn't sure what it meant, but a friend suggested I should inquire into it, just to make certain it was nothing to be worried about.

Thank you for any assistance in this matter. ray:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

That means the AVG email scanner is active. Right-click the AVG icon in the system tray and select 'Launch AVG Control Center'. Double-click the 'email scanner' box to bring up a Properties window. Under the Plugins tab there are various options to configure how the scanner works and whether popups appear.

AVG's email scanner monitors ports 25 and 110, so if your email client is closed are you running any other programs that access the internet, like P2P programs? I see in your screenshot you are running BitTorrent, Steam, MSN, WinAmp and QuickTime. All these can connect to the internet, I don't know why they'd be using the email ports though. Forum rules mean we can't offer advice on P2P programs like BitTorrent, but check the port settings of any running programs.


----------



## fadingaway (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh ok, thank you very much


----------

